# Anyone else's chi ever caught a mouse?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

My mom's little 4.5 lb chi Taylor has caught his first mouse in their house. I'm amazed he caught it, was wondering if anyone else's chi had managed this? 

My parents live out in the woods and always have a tough time with mice this time of year. They have 2 cats, traps, and Taylor now on mouse patrol LOL.

One thing I'm slightly concerned about is if he catches and eats one when they aren't there, will it make him sick? I can't imagine any mice are healthy little things that live in the wild but I don't know much about them...he's dewormed on a normal schedule and whatnot, but what about issues aside from that?


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

I asked my dad this a while back as my cat caught some mice that were taking residence up in my house, and she ate about 3/4 of the mouse. He said to deworm her about a month after eating the mouse, if it's a 'regular' thing then regular deworming (for tapeworms) every 3-4 months.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds good. LOL never would have thought of him eating it til I saw your earlier post. But I guess he is seriously onto these mice and its likely he will catch more. Until about December they can never get rid of them despite keeping all food in airtight containers, floors sparkling clean, etc. I hate mice, glad I don't live there anymore lol.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey is far to lazy to do that lol even if she seen a mouse she would care I reckon!!


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

The day after I got Pippi, I took her for her first walk with me, and she caught a pigeon - While she was still on lead!!! Since then we've had mice, rats and various birds being caught. She doesnt very often now thank goodness though! Shes never been allowed to eat any of them though!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Eating a mouse could be very dangerous if someone in the neighborhood put out poison and the mouse had eaten some. We had a Chi many years ago that caught a mouse and ate it and then got sick and upchucked it up all over the house!

Jeanette


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Bo catches them on a regualar basis now. Hes small enough to chase them under the cupboards! My nan thinks it hilarious x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Its funny, I read somewhere they were bred to be mousers, maybe they are better at it than we think!

I agree about the being sure they don't eat them...but how, I'm not sure. I guess someone is almost always home with him, but...ick!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

LadyJ said:


> Eating a mouse could be very dangerous if someone in the neighborhood put out poison and the mouse had eaten some. We had a Chi many years ago that caught a mouse and ate it and then got sick and upchucked it up all over the house!
> 
> Jeanette


Actually I've asked my dad about this, unless they eat a TON of mice that have been killed with the poison there isn't enough in their system to cause a problem in cats or dogs. We have a client who has terriers, who had a mouse problem so was using decon in her shed (where the dogs couldn't get them) her dogs were constantly finding mice and eating them, despite her efforts to clean them up as quick as she could. 

I do agree though it's probably not the 'best' for dogs to eat the wild mice. The ones I fed Zoey & Ziva were bred for being 'feeder' mice for snakes.


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmmmmm ... some years ago a neighbor's cat died from eating a poisoned mouse/mice ... at least that's what the vet told them, and he was bigger than my Chi. I would never knowingly allow one of my dogs to eat any mouse! Let's go have a chewie!

Jeanette


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

I agree with Lady J here.
Decon/poison doesnt kill all mice
but they can have it in their gut.
Your chi can be poisoned eating it.
Sounds like you have another issue:
mice proofing your house.They usually come
in on kitchen pipes under the sink from the basement.


----------

